# Looking for a female rat, eastern North Carolina



## Malin (Sep 9, 2012)

I am looking for one, possibly two, companions for my female rat. I live in Emerald Isle but I'm willing to drive a few hours, though not too far. Preferably a baby rat  colors aso doesn't matter to me. Any suggestions on breeders or rescues?


----------



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey! I think we could help each other out. I'm expecting an accidental litter and I have no potential homes for the babies yet. I'm located in Gainesville Georgia, but I don't mind a long drive; I could meet you halfway, which is fourish hours for both of us. I'd really prefer for you to take two of the girls, especially if you don't have any yet. 
Also, it'll be awhile. They haven't been born yet (I'm thinking they're due in about a week) and they'll have to be weaned.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

There are several in Fayetteville that I saw on Petfinder.com!


----------

